# Deformed Tail!!!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I got a orange and white Fantail Goldfish on Saturday and just noticed today that his tail is deformed.  . Insead of having what looks like 2 tails he has one fin part on top and 3 at the bottom. Poor Dash, he gets around great though just like the other 2 thats why i didnt notice before. If he would have been swimming different or something i probally would have noticed sooner. I still love him though  . His tank mate Kisses has a little bend out on one of her tail fins too so he aint the only oddball lol. Ill try to get a good picture of it tomorrow to post and one of all 3 of them together (if thats possible). Do you think having the deformed tail fins will shorten his life? Or could it be some mutation that causes him to die sooner? Or will he live a long happy life as long as i keep an eye on him and give him the best living conditions?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is happy little Dash and his odd tail.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

prob just a deformity as long as he swims fine I wouldnt worry about it.


----------

